# A job for knockdown fittings ?



## RogerS (13 Jul 2020)

I need to build in a cupboard into this space.



 

But the drawback is all the plumbing to the right and I need to have the ability to get to that if I need to. I know that I could simply get a standalone cupboard but as we're really short of built-in storage, I really want to maximise every opportunity to build-in.

I've got as far as thinking I'd have a frame fixed to the wall at the back with threaded studs sticking out onto which the cupboard proper would be bolted. But then I thought about the difficulty of handling (a probably heavy) front, RH side, internal framework for shelves etc. So I then started thinking about knockdown fittings that would let me disassemble it into constituent parts...front, RH side etc.

Has anyone used these ? Any to avoid? Gotcha's etc ?

TIA


----------



## Trainee neophyte (13 Jul 2020)

I'm just imagining your cupboard chock-full of stuff, and then your heater element fails, or a valve sticks or similar. You need to completely empty the cupboards and then disassemble it, to perform a 5 minute maintenance job? I would a few choice words to say at that point. I may even live without hot water for weeks.

How about a cupboard to the left, access door to the right, and as narrow a space as a Roger comfortably fits for access, to be used as additional storage for tall things (vacuum cleaner, brushes etc) when not needed as plumber's entrance. Hide this behind cupboard doors, and it looks built in. You only need to move half the clutter, and no disassembly required.


----------



## RogerS (13 Jul 2020)

Trainee neophyte":3jtal5ds said:


> I'm just imagining your cupboard chock-full of stuff, and then your heater element fails, or a valve sticks or similar. You need to completely empty the cupboards and then disassemble it, to perform a 5 minute maintenance job? I would a few choice words to say at that point. I may even live without hot water for weeks.
> 
> How about a cupboard to the left, access door to the right, and as narrow a space as a Roger comfortably fits for access, to be used as additional storage for tall things (vacuum cleaner, brushes etc) when not needed as plumber's entrance. Hide this behind cupboard doors, and it looks built in. You only need to move half the clutter, and no disassembly required.




=D> I think that idea has legs, TN, thanks. OK..we don't have many tall things but I could treat the cupboard as two.


----------



## robgul (13 Jul 2020)

... what about building in a cupboard above the level of the plumbing stuff you would need to access - and then make a "cupboard on wheels" that slides underneath it - wheels can be locked and/if when you need access to the plumbing you just pull it out.

Not as daft as it appears - I have a cart that fits the space next to my boiler - it's there all the time but can be wheeled out if necessary.


----------



## RogerS (13 Jul 2020)

robgul":2dkbab0c said:


> ... what about building in a cupboard above the level of the plumbing stuff you would need to access - and then make a "cupboard on wheels" that slides underneath it - wheels can be locked and/if when you need access to the plumbing you just pull it out.
> 
> Not as daft as it appears - I have a cart that fits the space next to my boiler - it's there all the time but can be wheeled out if necessary.



That's another good idea, thanks, Rob.


----------



## doctor Bob (13 Jul 2020)

Looks wide enough to make it 3 doors, double door robe and a false removeable door for access to the boiler.
Important factor is diameter of tank to get it through single false door opening.


----------



## RogerS (13 Jul 2020)

doctor Bob":1xp7m6vq said:


> Looks wide enough to make it 3 doors, double door robe and a false removeable door for access to the boiler.
> Important factor is diameter of tank to get it through single false door opening.



Good idea, thanks, Bob.


----------



## Rorschach (13 Jul 2020)

I like TN's idea.

If going that route, for the cupboard on the left, maybe make it from a series of boxes stacked on top of each other with a face frame for the door, screwed from behind. Wouldn't be too hard to take apart.


----------



## Richard_C (21 Jul 2020)

doctor Bob":2xzk26w9 said:


> Important factor is diameter of tank to get it through single false door opening.



Important factor is the diameter of a plumber . Sister in law (daft) positioned a huge upright freezer close to her wall mounted boiler. Position determined so she could just get her very small body in the gap to set the time clock. First service due, plumber arrived, she realized plumbers come in different sizes ....

Lots of good ideas already. What else is the space used for? If it's in a bit of house that is not normally occupied a quick answer (maybe temporary) would be shelves to the left, hanging rail to the right because its dead quick to un-hang things for access, and a curtain across the front or simple doors on lift off hinges.


----------



## RogerS (21 Jul 2020)

Richard_C":3iosql3u said:


> doctor Bob":3iosql3u said:
> 
> 
> > Important factor is diameter of tank to get it through single false door opening.
> ...



Good points ! I think the design really calls for the maximum number of shelves TBH.


----------

